# 'Cats trail top 20 deadliest, says Outside



## legalskier (Apr 3, 2015)

Devil's Path in the Catskills named one of the top 20 deadliest trails in the world, according to Outside Mag:

http://www.outsideonline.com/1856636/20-most-dangerous-hikes#slide-20


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 4, 2015)

Done that last summer with Jim G and his son and Cornhead it was awesome.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 4, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Done that last summer with Jim G and his son and Cornhead it was awesome.



I've never hiked Devil's Path, smoke another bowl. Love to hike it this Summer with you guys though.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 4, 2015)

That a plan.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 4, 2015)

There is a race in June I believe called Manitoe's Revenge. It starts in Windham and ends in Phonecia. All but 1/2 mile of it is running trails through the mtns and off woods. The race is roughly 56 miles up and down all the mtns.
My friend ran the race, and finished in 3rd place for the women in 15hrs and 43mins.
Devils path is one of the trails that they ran through.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> There is a race in June I believe called Manitoe's Revenge. It starts in Windham and ends in Phonecia. All but 1/2 mile of it is running trails through the mtns and off woods. The race is roughly 56 miles up and down all the mtns.
> My friend ran the race, and finished in 3rd place for the women in 15hrs and 43mins.
> Devils path is one of the trails that they ran through.



Crikey! :blink:  I might do ok for, say, the first one twenty-eighth of that, lol. 

http://www.manitousrevengeultra.com/


----------



## fespo276 (Apr 23, 2015)

Did Devils Path in one day. Long for sure. Mucho ascent for sure. But so gnarly if just beats you up. Slipped onto my ass literally 100 times.


----------

